# Looking for stories



## iceflamefire (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm looking for stories about people gaining weight by using computer programs. I've read a few but I can't remember their titles.


----------



## BellySpongelover (Aug 27, 2009)

iceflamefire said:


> I'm looking for stories about people gaining weight by using computer programs. I've read a few but I can't remember their titles.



I enjoyed reading The Body Modification Program.

http://mafiapuppet.deviantart.com/art/The-Body-Modification-Program-127472814


----------



## mll77 (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19782
This one is great.


----------



## iceflamefire (Aug 29, 2009)

Both of these stories are great.
Thanks!


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 2, 2009)

Wilson Barbers also wrote one, where typing recipes into a computer led to growth; you make like http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/Barbers/carla.html


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 3, 2009)

Actually, I wrote _two_ computer gain tales. The other was written when morphs were still a relatively recently phenom and everybody was still connecting to the Internet via dial-up modems: "Morphing."


----------

